# Some of the Science Behind LG Sciences MMV2!!



## lgkitfox (Jan 10, 2008)

A few folks on this forum asked, and for those who care to know...we at LG Sciences, wanted to deliver, this comes to me passed down from the 'higher up's in the LG Science hiearchy, so here you go:

Why it works:

What used to disable the old prohormones is the same system we use to ACTIVATE our ANDROSTANES. 

It???s not the liver that causes the issues it???s the ???gut??? or intestinal systems! To quote a study ???Our findings suggest that the gut, rather than the liver, is responsible for the failure of oral testosterone to provide effective androgen replacement therapy.??? 

Oral Stanolone (illegal active steroid) + Gut Enzymes (17bHSD) = Androstanedione (inactive prohormone) + Liver/Muscle Enzymes (3bHSD) = Androsterone (inactive prohormone)

Oral Androstanedione (illegal inactive prohormone) + Gut Enzymes (17bHSD) = Stanolone (active steroid) + Liver/Muscle Enzymes (3bHSD) = Androstanediol (inactive prohormone)

Oral Androstanediol (illegal inactive prohormone) + Gut Enzymes (17bHSD) = Androsterone (inactive prohormone) + Liver/Muscle Enzymes (3a/3bHSD) = Androstanedione (inactive prohormone)

So, you can see that with the prohormones of old, you get INACTIVE hormones in the muscle no matter what path you take, EXCEPT for Methyl Masterdrol V2???s Androstane ester:

Methyl Masterdrol V2 Androstane Ester (DSHEA compliant prohormone) + Gut Enzymes (17bHSD) = Androstanediol (prohormone) + Liver/Muscle Enzymes (3a/3bHSD) = Stanolone (ACTIVE STEROID) 

Better conversion is due to taking advantage of the body's enzymes instead of working against them. As I stated in my Masterdrol write up, the gut is the primary deactivation site for 17b-OH steroids. Using a dione would be preferable, if it stopped there but there is also a fair amount of 3bHSD in the liver/muscle/blood so you end up with Androstane-3a/b-ol, 17-one the opposite of what you want. This is a theory but we are getting good results with Androsterone, equally as good as any Androstane prohormone that I can tell (3-alpha, 5aa etc...)

I stick heavily by my postion and I have tons of information supporting my arguement and theory. Including the papers showing 17bHSD in the gut and the studies showing titrated diols and dione conversions that show pretty conclusively that 3-HSD's are expressed somewhere outside the gut, but certainly occuring in the blood somehow... You may win debates, but Seth was a very competent pharmacologist, I miss his knowledge quite a bit. He thought my theory had merit, but he tended to agree with you that the diols had the best efficacy yet admitted that the theory I have is possible and has merit. I agree that 3a-HSD seems to be uni-directional but there are not many studies that show the effect of high doses of 3a hydroxyls that could potentially reverse the enzyme. You have to admit that all the HSD enzymes I know of are bi-directional. For example Methyl 5aA seemed to have much better activity than Methyl DHT...so it seems entirely possible that 3a-HSD is bi-directional as well.

Testosterone metabolism by the rat gastrointestinal tract, in vitro and in vivo.

We have shown previously that the capacity of the jejunal mucosa to oxidise testosterone to the weaker androgen, androstenedione, by the enzyme 17 beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase (17 beta-HSD), is considerable. The present study extends these earlier observations by measuring 17 beta-HSD activity in different regions of the gastrointestinal tract, by investigating the potential for testosterone metabolism by slices and everted sacs of rat jejunum, and estimating the contribution of intestinal testosterone metabolites to circulating levels of plasma androgens, by portal vein sampling in the rat, in vivo. 17 beta-HSD activity in homogenates of gastric and duodenal mucosa was significantly higher than that in jejunum, and was also present in ileum and colon. In addition to androstenedione, slices and everted sacs of rat jejunum produced various metabolites, one of which was probably dihydrotestosterone. It was not, however, a major metabolite in vivo. It is suggested that 5 alpha-reduction may be favoured in vitro by a lower oxidation-reduction potential resulting from tissue anoxia. The major portal vein metabolite was androstenedione, the same major metabolite produced by mucosal homogenates. We conclude that oxidation of testosterone is the major metabolic pathway in intestinal mucosa and the capacity of the gastrointestinal tract to reduce the potency of testosterone is considerable. Our findings suggest that the gut, rather than the liver, is responsible for the failure of oral testosterone to provide effective androgen replacement therapy. The qualitative difference in testosterone metabolism between in vitro and in vivo preparations emphasises the need for caution in the interpretation of similar in vitro experiments.


*****Nothing claimed above, is medical advise


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not totally sold on it but I'll order some. Where is the best deal?

I'll try it and post my thoughts.


----------



## lgkitfox (Jan 10, 2008)

Great to hear Hog, id like to monitor your log if you post one and at the least hear how the product work(s) for you!!

Sbmuscle.com offers the best deal there is to be had on the net


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 10, 2008)

Ordered up some. I'll start the posts in this thread or another in a week or so.


----------



## lgkitfox (Jan 11, 2008)

Great, looking forward to it


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered it but am not sure it's right for me after some thought. I pointed another thread to a log for MV2 thinking it was MMV2. I'm not sure that MMV2 is safe for my liver. It's hard for me to be sure what is in what supplements because the of names vs what's in them. I don't want to screw up my liver anymore than beer does. I might have to back out for the time being and go back to my first thought  of just trying some 6-OXO as my first supplement trail after CEE which was my first personal venture into legal supplements. I'm very strong and as big as I would like but am gaining an interest in supplements as long as they are not harmful. It's like my computer... it is as fast as it needs to be but there is so much out there. Enough is never enough I guess. I like to fiddle around with this and that to learn and see for myself BUT don't want to screw anything up, that's pretty much the bottom line.  

Thoughts???  Because I know some of you have been there for your own "growth"(pun kind of intended)

: )


----------



## lgkitfox (Jan 13, 2008)

Hell Hog, i vote for you to do with what your comfortable with, nothing more and nothing less. Expand your knowledge by reading write ups, logs, research, etc. and make educated choices about what your putting in your body is defintily the way to go.

If you dont think MMV2 is the route for you now, thats totally fine  I hope you'll return to LG and give the product a try because it is GREAT, but there are some harsher effects potentially on a person's liver through use of it your right...if thats the thing thats turning you off, i would suggest something like our Liquid Masterdrol perhaps ?


Either way, hope you find what works for you


----------



## andymo (Jul 22, 2010)

Great stuff looking forward to it.


----------

